# new to dog forum and need some help getting started



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

hi, i was woundering if a cur or feist could be a good rabbit dog, also if it can chase jackrabbit can it do cotton tails aswell. thanks jesse


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

if you already have the dog try it they do OK

If you are going to get a dog for rabbits get a beagle


----------



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

ok thanks so what is the basics of training them or is it just obediance and woods time


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

all dogs need OB and woods time what kind of dog is it you never said?


----------



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

i dont have one but i thought about a mountain cause i could get a pup for free


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

almost any dog will hunt rabbits if you encourage it but no dog will hunt them as well as a beagle.

I think a fiest is a good squirell dog and a beagle is a far far better rabbit dog

So its up to you a free dog thats not going to be the hunting dog YOU want is called a pet. Nothing wrong with that just realize it from the start fiests are good dogs for a lot of reasons.

If it was me and I wated to hunt bunnies. I would buy the best beagle I could afford from proven bloodlines and buy a book on training beagles.


----------



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

ya thats not bad advice but i dont really have much money.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

beagles turn up in pounds often you can good ones there if you go regularly and tell the local people that run it you are looking for a beagle to adopt

if you do this obedience train it start at the beginning just like a puppy and put a collar with a ID tag on it before you go hunting


----------



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

that is a good idea but will it matter if i dont get a good hunting blood line


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

no it probably wont almost all beagles hunt just make sure you teach obedience in a gentle manner and learn how to properly introduce the gun so you dont make him gunshy (ask before you do this)

Dave Fisher wrote the book on rabbit hunting

the book "Rabbit hunting -secrets of a cottontail master" is a good one if you want to get into beagles and bunnies it ould be avery good idea to buy it and read it before you get a dog

google it you can buy it on amazon cheap used

I would also try to find out if anyone in your area raises and hunts beagles most of those guys would probably give you a pup if you ask politely maybe do some work for them. ANd a guy like that will help you train it.

One thing to consider is dogs cost money to care for properly even if you get one for free there are going to be vet checks ,vaccinations and of course food


----------



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

ya thanks ill have to check that book out. Were goin this tomorrow and maby there will be some people with dogs i can talk to.


----------



## van cass (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi new here. I have a new beagle 14 wks old now. i'm excited to begin the tracking process. i'd appreciate you're input.

vc


----------



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

what kinda input you looking for.


----------



## van cass (Nov 6, 2009)

the best way to proceed and steps that will get the best results in the shortest time (winter snows will be starting shortly). I know that the tracks will be easier with the snow, but I don't want to have him (sonny) randomly follow trails.


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

I hunt rabbits with my feist dogs in addition to squirrels.

-Marc


----------

